# Nevermore Preset (Amplitube Metal)



## Hawkevil (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is a clip of it...

face_the_fear | Ultimate-Guitar.Com (under Nevemore Preset)


No post processing or anything. Just a tube screamer in front of Amplitube Metal and double tracked left and right. 


What do you think?

(If you own Amplitube Metal send me a PM and I can send you the preset if you want it)


----------



## theforgotten (Jul 1, 2008)

You Rock dude!!!You have very good presets.I've send you PM to send me Nevermore preset for Amplitube Metal.Tnx!!!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 15, 2010)

Could you send me this preset you used? Thanks!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 15, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind. I wouldn't have posted had I seen it was a necro bump.


----------



## the unbearable (Feb 15, 2010)

groovy.


----------



## enthronetheking (Jun 28, 2010)

hey dude, send me all of ur amplitube metal presets haha. 
thanks. and is the spirit vault amplitube metal as well?
[email protected]


----------



## Zand3 (Jun 28, 2010)

My problem with amplitube has been that sure..any one note or powerchords all sound good and dandy..but as soon as you try a cool chord with some 7th or anything at all dissonant it starts getting all fizzy messy. If your second clip however is also with amplitube you seem to have figured out how to not have that problem. Good job! hehe


----------



## Icecold (Jun 29, 2010)

I would love to check out that present! [email protected]


----------



## fraenggers (Nov 17, 2010)

sounds awesom. please send me your preset. thx
[email protected]


----------



## vinish2184 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice preset ...please share [email protected]


----------



## DespoticOrder (Mar 6, 2011)

His preset prob wont do anyone too much good, I'm guessin. It really depends on your guitar, pickups and even tuning especially with virtual cabs


----------



## TimSE (Mar 6, 2011)

Necro-bump almighty!

gotta love the n00bs  Admittedly i did this with a 2 year old Agile thread and neg'ed for it 

Please be careful not to bump threads from years past


----------



## Ultimo99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Could you send it to me please
[email protected]


----------



## nyelpod22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hawkevil said:


> Here is a clip of it...
> 
> face_the_fear | Ultimate-Guitar.Com (under Nevemore Preset)
> 
> ...



i want the presets pleaseee,this is my [email protected]


----------

